# Sound System for Drummer



## Nordo (Feb 28, 2008)

I want to build a sound system for my drummer daughter for when she is playing in small venues - say up to 100sq.m (1000 sq.ft). She already has 6 mics covering her kit (kick drum through to cymbals) which go to a low level mixer. She needs an amp and sub/speakers.

I have a couple of old plate amps which I might be able to use although I may have to buy a new amp to suit the sub/speakers. Any advice?

My main question is:
What speaker build/design would be suitable given that the speakers would cover very dynamic sound from floor toms right up to cymbals?
I've built several speakers previously for my HT, but this is a new concept for me.

I'm posting this in the DIY Subwoofers section as well, but any suggestions on the sub would be also be appreciated.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

If you're looking for full range / PA speakers, you might want to consider spending a few bucks for BFM plans:
http://www.billfitzmaurice.com/

His cabinet designs are pretty well proven for PA gear.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I can tell you that "full range PA speakers" rarely go deep enough to really be effective in a live environment. You defiantly want a dedicated sub to handle the Kick and Floor tom if you want that rich deep thump that can be achieved. Subs require a lot of power particularly if your building to fill a room 1000sq ft. You also dont want a single large driver, 2 or even 4 driver cabinet with 12" drivers will give you that rich punch in the chest feeling. Ive done alot of live room sound and that sort of sub is most effective.


----------



## Nordo (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks guys:wave:

The group already have a PA system but she wants to have her kick and floor tom running through a separate sub to get that "punch"! (and take some load off the PA).
I thought I should at least consider building a full system for her. It may require two amps for the two sets of speakers, unless maybe I could build a bin (sub) with a purchased horn array on top with maybe an active Xover?


----------



## Nordo (Feb 28, 2008)

Just checked out Bill Fitzmaurice's site. Definitely some promising designs there. I might drop him a line and see what he suggests.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thread moved to the Pro Audio forum.


----------



## grassy (Aug 25, 2011)

I use a jbl eon 500 if you use 1 of these it will give you a mono sound but if you use 2 of these you will have a stereo sound. I do have an electric kit though. I purchased the eon 500 from brisbane. The bass sound from these are masterful and you would never need to upgrade, not for a long time and are more than enough power to handle big gigs.


----------



## Nordo (Feb 28, 2008)

grassy said:


> I use a jbl eon 500 if you use 1 of these it will give you a mono sound but if you use 2 of these you will have a stereo sound. I do have an electric kit though. I purchased the eon 500 from brisbane. The bass sound from these are masterful and you would never need to upgrade, not for a long time and are more than enough power to handle big gigs.


 My daughter does have an electric kit but I think it's for practising at her flat.

I've googled the JBL EON 500 and have come up with the EON518S, which is a pro sub; and the EON515XT, which is a full range speaker. The one you have looks like the 515. Is that correct?

At this stage she keeps saying she just wants a sub. So if I get lazy, then maybe the 518S would be the go (for her kick and tom), with the rest of her mics going through their PA. I haven't actually seen their PA as most of the gigs I go to, it's a big event with big sound systems provided.


----------



## grassy (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea that's correct, I have the 515. I plan on picking another up next week. When connected to the electric kit it sounds fantastic. I also run my bradys drum kit through it and the combination between the bass drum and snare is breathless. Good thing about these eons is that they are light and cover both jobs. Practicing at home and also the gigs.


----------

